# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Changing profile name

## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Hello!

I've been searching and reading for a while but I can't figure this out.

Is there a way to change your profile name (Big Shiny N Mango) or would you have to set up a new account in order to do that?

Julie finally got her very own "Negril nickname" last trip and she likes it a lot better than the one I made up for her. Haha!

Thanks for any help!

----------


## Rob

Big Shiny,

I have to change that as there are procedures that need to take place to update the database records. Let me know what you want it changed to.

Thanks!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Cool!

Thanks Rob! 

PM sent.

----------

